# Fertility Network Scotland



## Twiggy1704 (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I have started volunteering with Fertility Network Scotland and my role is to facilitate its first ******** Group to generate support for anyone trying to conceive, undergoing tests/investigations/IUI/IVF (including donor or any other method) open to singles/couples wanting to connect with others in a supportive environment.

I had 6 long years of fertility treatment with 7 rounds of IVF. 

If you feel anyone you know could benefit from this, please feel free to contact me directly through Fertility Friends.

Thank you,

Nicola


----------

